# Goodereader



## Bartleby27 (13 Septembre 2011)

Bonjour a tous,

Lorsque je charge un pdf à partir de safari sur goodereader ce dernier Change le nom du fichier qui devient alors incompréhensible genre QT36-KK345...voilà, j'ai regardé quelques réglages de préférence sur goodereader mais là je cale...

Merci d'avance pour votre aide


----------



## Fred 80 (13 Septembre 2011)

Avec i books lorsque je fais le transfert par mail le pdf reprend son nom d'origine alors que le lui ai donné un nouveau nom avant le transfert. Le problème ne se poserait pas avec une synchro. Peut-être une piste


----------



## Bartleby27 (14 Septembre 2011)

Heuu, pourquoi la synchro? Je ne synchronise pas good reader lorsque je charge un pdf...je vois la rapport désolé, vous pouvez préciser?


----------



## Fred 80 (14 Septembre 2011)

Je ne connais pas goodreader ais sur books tu peux envoyer tes pdf par mail ou par synchro. Il y a qq jours, je nomme sur mon pc un pdf, je l'ebvoe vers lipad en mail et l'ipad me e renomme avec le nom original. Je retenté en faisant un ajout de fichier et il garde e nouveau nom.


----------

